# Lake Erie fishing



## Joe a (Mar 29, 2018)

I have a 19ft v bottom with a 140hp mercury will it do ok on Lake Erie


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

does it have a kicker? you have experience on erie? I run a 16.9 crestliner w/ 90 merc w/ 5 Nissan kicker all over the place. fuel is my nemesis only have 15 gal main 3 gal kicker. I have to pick my days , but I sure have fun doin it ...I have lost a lot of hats on erie running along and stick my head over the windshield lol


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

Define OK.
Most of the time? Absolutely.
Would I want to go out in 4-6 waves with such a boat? No.
On most decent days I think you'll be fine. You just have to pay attention to the weather and be smart, picking your times and days as appropriate.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

you have an ideal boat for trailering to the fish. just use common sense when boating on erie. don't go out in 4 footers and come in if it gets rough while your out. i fished the western basin for many yrs with a 18'. watched the weather and never got blowed off the lake. before that we fished a 16' deep v and didn't go out if it was rough. now i have a 21' and fish most days that i would be comfortable going out in a 25' boat. if its to rough in a 19' you can bet your buttons im not out there. just follow all the rules have all safety gear. and i recommend towing insurance.
sherman


----------



## lawrence p (Sep 3, 2015)

I fish a 19 footer on Erie. Like everyone said just know the weather I usually shoot for two or less I've been out there in more but trust me it is uncomfortable in any size boat. Just be smart and constantly monitor the weather.


----------



## BlueMax (Dec 3, 2006)

You should be good to go. As time goes on you will get to know what your boat and the captain can handle. I had two different 18 footers I used strictly on Erie for over 15 years. Many,many good fishable days that saw thousands of fish cross the gunwales of those two boats.


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

I have a 17 foot crestliner. Go out two foot or less. Did get caught in 3 to 5s, I had a pucker factor of 10 coming in....lol


----------



## Joe a (Mar 29, 2018)

Kicker is going on first nice weekend thanks for all the advice what is the best bait to use to pull in walleyes


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

now ya did it hahah flicker minnows, p-10s , jigs and more jigs,, bay rats, reef runners, hair jigs, more jigs, erie dearies, more jigs..hahah


----------



## Joe a (Mar 29, 2018)

Jigs it is lol


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

fish on my friend, I have almost wore the paint off the bott of my boat..lol the secret is watch the weather, follow the fish from west to east. in the spring go west , then as the water warms the fish will somewhat move east. just follow the big mass of fish during the year, you will know where they are , the reports will show ya. slow trolls, and jigging is spring thing slow is the word. then as the water warms trolling a little faster with spoons , stick baits , crawler harnesses. there is goin to be one heck of a year for us. last few years we have been tossing lots and lots of 14 15" fish back.. if there not 18" back they go. hope to see ya out there. oh boy cant wait for the bug hatch cough cough lol


----------



## Masterbaiter66 (Sep 3, 2016)

Glad I read this thread. I am getting a 1979 16' smoker craft that I am planning on fishing Erie on non SCA days and can not wait to pull some fish over the side. I will even settle for those swimming farm animals Baaa Baaa Baaa . I will keep all this good advice .


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Your boat will do fine. In the 60's we use to fish Erie in a 15 footer with a 25hp. I use to fish the Gulf in a 14 footer with a 15hp just didn't go out very far.


----------



## Adamsmagic (Aug 23, 2017)

Pick your days. No SCA and don't get caught out there on a storm blow. Other than that no problems at all.


----------



## Will_S (Jan 19, 2010)

Yep. I have a 19 ft with 130 Honda. Always plan with the weather in mind. I use Windalert APP and watch the wind forecast. Southerly or west winds 10mph or less you are good to go. 11 - 15 mph over 5 miles out is fishable mostly trolling with the wind. Anything more in that direction is a no go for me. A North or East wind up to 10 mph is fishable, but bumpy. Anything more from that direction is not worth it IMO. A good marine radio is a must as well. Keep your bow up!


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

i fish the central basin where the water can be 75'. i have 2 anchors in my boat with 300' of 5/16 rope on my main anchor stored on a electric extension cord reel i got at lowes. i have 150' of rope on my 2nd anchor. in the western basin 100' is good. i have a safety flair kit with hand held and 12 ga with gun, mirror, flag and whistle. i have enough good life jackets with a couple extra for everyone on board. i just bought a new radio with built in gps. i have a good fish finder with gps and have a compass. if you ever break down out there the 1st thing you want to do is throw out your anchor out the bow so your not just drifting.

i also have towing insurance with trailer assist with boatus.com. i think its like 84.00 a yr. I've used both in the last 3 yrs. blew my outdrive about 3 yrs ago and had to be towed. saved 650.00 on that tow. lost a wheel down on I-75 back in dec and needed a flatbed wrecker. just called boatus and they took care of everything.
sherman


----------



## Masterbaiter66 (Sep 3, 2016)

sherman51 said:


> i fish the central basin where the water can be 75'. i have 2 anchors in my boat with 300' of 5/16 rope on my main anchor stored on a electric extension cord reel i got at lowes. i have 150' of rope on my 2nd anchor. in the western basin 100' is good. i have a safety flair kit with hand held and 12 ga with gun, mirror, flag and whistle. i have enough good life jackets with a couple extra for everyone on board. i just bought a new radio with built in gps. i have a good fish finder with gps and have a compass. if you ever break down out there the 1st thing you want to do is throw out your anchor out the bow so your not just drifting.
> 
> i also have towing insurance with trailer assist with boatus.com. i think its like 84.00 a yr. I've used both in the last 3 yrs. blew my outdrive about 3 yrs ago and had to be towed. saved 650.00 on that tow. lost a wheel down on I-75 back in dec and needed a flatbed wrecker. just called boatus and they took care of everything.
> sherman


My buddy has BoatUS and swears by them


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Dude, when it comes to safety on that lake...don’t ever take listen to anyone that yells you “ what they use to do 20 or 30 years ago”. 

1-2 footers are negotiable in that sized boat... you could still take one wave the wrong way, like from the Stern, and still sink your boat . Remember.. just because the weather report says 1-2 foot waves...That absolutely does not mean that EVERY wave is that size...
It sounds to me like the best thing for you is to take the boaters safety course... even if you think you don’t need to… Take it.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

i also recommend you fill a few open seats with guys thats fishing where and how you want to fish. or just get some guys together and spend a couple days on a charter. when i moved from fishing the western basin to the central basin i wasn't on any fishing forums. and never had the option of filling open seats. i had never seen a dipsy diver used before but after 2 days on a charter i was fishing 3 divers off each side with 2 downriggers. i learned more in those 2 days than i could have learned in 2 yrs on my own. i don't claim to know that much but i have managed to catch a lot of fish. im still learning every trip i go out.

if you want open seats just post open seat wanted for a new guy. you may not get many offers but keep posting. just be willing to help pay for gas and bait and maybe bring some snacks and soda's.
sherman


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

yeah and every now and then comes a rouge wave and if your anchored makes your butt pucker ,


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

I've been caught in 3' to 5' in my old 18' Cherokee back when i fished the western basin. wasn't fun but i didn't feel i was in any real danger. i just slowed way down and slowly made my way back to shore. I've fished 2' to 3' and wasn't a pleasant ride but doable. 2' or less is ideal but many times they said 2' or less and had larger waves after being on the lake for awhile. use your head along with the weather forecast. if they say 2' waves and its white capping don't go out until the lake lays down. common sense goes a long way towards being safe on the water.
sherman


----------



## Adamsmagic (Aug 23, 2017)

Pay close attention to the weather and wind forcasts from multiple sources. You will be fine most of the time.


----------



## EnonEye (Apr 13, 2011)

guppygill said:


> I have a 17 foot crestliner. Go out two foot or less. Did get caught in 3 to 5s, I had a pucker factor of 10 coming in....lol


Same here and good advice. Eries waves are somehow different than ANY inland lake's waves and seem to affect the boat differently (as in harder to control). That plus the fact the big boats there have no problem swamping your gunwale as they speed past you. Just gotta be really careful. If you're going out beyond a couple of miles you better pick a nice weather day. Don't forget that just because you have a strong engine that you can run wide open getting in before the coming storms. Guess it really depends on just how lucky you feel, well do ya feel lucky? (sorry couldn't resist). Have fun but come home alive.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

One more bit of advice I have for you… Even if you go out in 1 to 2 foot rollers ( no white caps)... if you have a somewhat smaller boat, like mine, which is only 17 foot .... DO NOT Think that it’s OK to go fast… Absolutely do not put the boat on plane .... even though the waves are only one or 2 feet high… They are very very wide… And act just like ramps ...You’ll go airborne before you know it


----------



## Joe a (Mar 29, 2018)

Thanks everyone we went up first weekend of June fished between cedar point and Kelly island and limited out in three hours and come close the second day the boat did great we had an amazing time thanks


----------



## mosquito walleye (Aug 3, 2012)

I dock my 19 foot boat on Lake Erie in the Central basin if that tells you anything. But I also stare at the weather and use many sites and wind apps before I even make the drive up. I have been through 6 footers in my boat, just have to take my time. Obviously I wouldn't go through 6s on purpose though. It's all about experience and not being stupid. Just always take your time.


----------

